
12 Low Budget Online Marketing Tactics for Small Businesses - alexanderbisc
https://www.wpblog.com/low-budget-marketing-tactics-for-business/
======
StonJarks
I do agree that these are some good starting tactics. But I disagree on
sending newsletters as Pdf. Why would you prefer that over sending them as
inline Html in an email? I personally hate pdf attached newsletters and my
feeling is that opening rates are much lower than inline Html newsletters.

------
suthanalley
These are some good marketing tactics but we can also move to video marketing
as well it is a part of marketing and also join communities relevant to our
business to have more exposure in business world.

